# Britney Spears' Bizarre, Flabby, Poorly Lip-synced VMA Performance



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

The story.......


> LAS VEGAS (AP) -- Somewhere, Kevin Federline is laughing. An out-of-shape, out-of-touch Britney Spears delivered what was destined to be the most talked about performance of the MTV Video Music Awards - but for all the wrong reasons. Kicking off the show Sunday night with her new single, "Gimme More," Spears looked bleary and unprepared, much like her recent tabloid exploits on the streets of Los Angeles. She walked through her dance moves with little enthusiasm. She appeared to have forgotten the art of lip-synching. And, perhaps most unforgivable given her once-taut frame, she looked embarrassingly out of shape.
> Even the celebrity-studded audience seemed bewildered. 50 Cent looked at Spears with a confused look on his face; Diddy, her new best friend, was expressionless.​


 
The Photo......





She lost her shape long ago..



The video MTV LINK.......

Gimme More (Live) | Video | 2007 VMA: The Entire 2007 MTV Video Music Awards On-Demand | MTV


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2007)

fucking bullshit.  Copyright restricts us from playing this outside the US.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 10, 2007)

Ahhh dude/ette that was really bad.  If homegirl is gonna come back she better get on the Jenny Crank diet er something cuzzzz damn .. that sucked.  No energy, bad lip sync, and no tight bod ... wtf?!?!?  Buuuut I guess I'd still do her.  She did look doable.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> fucking bullshit. Copyright restricts us from playing this outside the US.


 Are you for real? Now that may be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2007)

Wig?  

Her shaved head didn't grow back that fast!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 10, 2007)

Out of shape?  I'd bang her in a second judging by that pic.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 10, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Out of shape? I'd bang her in a second judging by that pic.


 
I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

Her stomach is now bigger than her ass, you might say her tummy swallowed her butt.


----------



## MeatZatk (Sep 10, 2007)

very painful to watch


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah that pic is worse. The first one isn't bad at all.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

Memories....


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

Sad, but this sort of reminds me of Elvis.

Early days he was really handsome.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

Later on.......


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

Pretty soon she'll just be just another Vegas act.......


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

God, she still has that camel toe going for her.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.





soxmuscle said:


> Out of shape? I'd bang her in a second judging by that pic.


 Translation=





> She's much more attainable now that she's a chub.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 10, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Pretty soon she'll just be just another Vegas act.......



Ya' know, I've asked you about a dozen times to PLEASE quit posting that picture of me.  I've last a lot of weight since then and your continual reminders of my past are quite painful.


----------



## Gordo (Sep 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> fucking bullshit.  Copyright restricts us from playing this outside the US.


 mtv.ca has it.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2007)

Gordo said:


> mtv.ca has it.




Thanks!

Wow. She looked and performed worse then a some shitty stripper at a no name club.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2007)

I would still hit it.


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 10, 2007)

big fucking deal.  The worst part about it every pop star is guilty of and ruins the entire experience for me: lip syncing.  Once that rule is broken I don't care about the rest of your performance.  Fat?  She looks like a human being is supposed to look, screw what our standards have been lately.  If you're not a ED obsessed skeleton you're not hot anymore, sheesh.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 10, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> big fucking deal.  The worst part about it every pop star is guilty of and ruins the entire experience for me: lip syncing.  Once that rule is broken I don't care about the rest of your performance.  Fat?  She looks like a human being is supposed to look, screw what our standards have been lately.  If you're not a ED obsessed skeleton you're not hot anymore, sheesh.


Yeah, I thought she looked pretty good, esp given she is a mother of 2 or 3. But singer she's not. The choreography was pretty decent, but she didn't put any energy into it, so the performance itself was pretty shitty.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Yeah, I thought she looked pretty good, esp given she is a mother of 2 or 3. But singer she's not.



The problem is that she's a star known for her hot body.  She can't look "pretty good", she has to look hot.  

If she wasn't ready, she never should have gone on stage.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Yeah, I thought she looked pretty good, esp given she is a mother of 2 or 3. But singer she's not. The choreography was pretty decent, but she didn't put any energy into it, so the performance itself was pretty shitty.





Well that is what pop and rap are, in my opinion. Image! Image is more important than the music, and that is why I can't stand either of those genres. 

Britney was a talented dancer, and she was attractive. That is all she ever had going for her. She was never a musician. Now she isn't as attractive, and her dancing is slower than it use to be. So, get her off the stage. 

The girl lost her marbles upstairs. It was probably the typical "pushed too hard at an early age peaked too soon, then snapped" scenarios. I hope the best for her, because I don't know if any situation where she ever tried to hurt anybody but herself. She needs to get help, so she can be a mother to her children which should be the most important thing in her life right now, but it isn't. If she doesn't get her shit straight, her kids are going to be fucked up beyond recognition.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The problem is that she's a star known for her hot body. She can't look "pretty good", she has to look hot.
> 
> If she wasn't ready, she never should have gone on stage.


 
I agree, if your not at the top of your game...wait some.

She had a hot body, she should have dressed _differently_ for the show.

Some woman can have great bodys after giving birth, look at Demi Moore.
I had 4 and you can't tell the diffence.

She just looks like she got lazy. what she needs to do is to stay home a bit with the kids, go to the gym and try to focus on her talent.
Stop the hanging out getting drunk and high crap or at least take it easy.


----------



## rooptophunny (Sep 10, 2007)

Video Britney spears - Oops! I did it again - britney, spears, oops, did, clip - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

we neeed this.


----------



## iMan323 (Sep 10, 2007)

she does look extremely lazy lol


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2007)

Rumour has it that she purposely threw her appearance cause she found out Sara Silverman was going to make fun of her kids.

Apparently there was an agreement for that not to happen 

Dipshit doesn't realize it only destroys her reputation.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I agree, if your not at the top of your game...wait some.
> 
> She had a hot body, she should have dressed _differently_ for the show.
> 
> ...



Demi is 45 years old and still smoking hot.



min0 lee said:


> She just looks like she got lazy. what she needs to do is to stay home a bit with the kids, go to the gym and try to focus on her talent.
> Stop the hanging out getting drunk and high crap or at least take it easy.


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 10, 2007)

I found the whole thing hilarious, especially the look on the audience's face.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't see the difference in this performance and any other Pop Music performance


----------



## ZECH (Sep 10, 2007)

She looks like a woman with a little curve to her and not a child. I think she looks good.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Rumor has it that she purposely threw her appearance cause she found out Sara Silverman was going to make fun of her kids.
> 
> Apparently there was an agreement for that not to happen
> 
> Dipshit doesn't realize it only destroys her reputation.



This what Sara said..



> But have you seen Britney???s kids? Oh, my God, they are the most adorable mistakes you will ever see. They are so cute. They are as cute as the hairless vagina they came out of. What? I???m serious, they???re this cute, you guys. [Imagine for yourself what she's doing.]


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2007)

dg806 said:


> She looks like a woman with a little curve to her and not a child. I think she looks good.



I agree 100%.  


I am going to catch hell over this, but I think she is just as attractive now as she was when she was in shape. I do not find skinny bitches attractive. 

As far as her performance, I am with Manic. All pop music saounds the same, and blows goats equally. 


The rumor sounds retarded. She didn;t get into shape because somebody was going to make fun of her kids? That makes no sense whats so ever. Coem on guys, use your heads.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2007)

The rumour has nothing to do with her being out of shape.  

It has to do with her absolute horse shit performance, piss poor lip sync job.  and lack of desire up there.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> The rumour has nothing to do with her being out of shape.
> 
> It has to do with her absolute horse shit performance, piss poor lip sync job.  and lack of desire up there.



It still makes no sense.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2007)

This is Britney we are talking about remember.  Not a heck of alot makes sense.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope this doesn't send her into deep depression, she's all over the net and TV and all you hear are the bad reviews.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

Would you still hit that?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2007)

The stretch marks are a nice touch.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 10, 2007)

That bit under the chin is down right artistic.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

Wasn't done by me.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2007)

wow, I heard on the radio today that her performance was pretty bad but I just figured they were exaggerating.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The problem is that she's a star known for her hot body.  She can't look "pretty good", she has to look hot.
> 
> If she wasn't ready, she never should have gone on stage.



I was going to agree 90% with Kent and Chrono, but that hits it pretty spot on.   Because shes a star, the same rules dont apply.

However, all this rage about her...someone I used to want to fuck over anyone, drew interest into me so I had to see what all the craze was about.

Even though this still goes along with being a celebrity, her performance was a bit boring, but it wasnt as bad as tv is making it out to be.  I heard kids all day speaking about how "awful" she was.  What?!  "Awful?"  These are the same idiots that use the words "gross, psycho, moron etc" more times than they should.  I swear, there are more idiots in college than there are at bars.

My take on it?  'She wasnt prepared.'  Period.  Id still fuck her.  HARD.  But since her body wasnt like it was, she shouldve worn something less revealing.  Theres been plenty of times I would fuck the shit out of a chubby/chunky girl cuz of certain skirts or jeans they wore, but had they worn something like Brittney did?  No fucking way.

All in all though, I could care less if she disappears.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 10, 2007)

I think calling Britney flabby is part of the issue with body image today.

She is not flabby by any means. 

They put several very unflattering images into the Brit papers (surprise surprise), however, it was focused more on the 'raunchy' nature of the performance. 

I do think her stylist should be shot, she could have looked really quite glam and curvaceous in a different outfit. 

It was also mentioned in the Brit press that she had gone out on the lag with Paris Hilton and P Diddy or Puff Daddy and 50 cent for two days before this.

Not exactly the best plan when you know that it is one of your 'redemption' performances.

x
x
x

T


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 10, 2007)

Tatyana said:


> I think calling Britney flabby is part of the issue with body image today.
> 
> She is not flabby by any means.
> 
> ...



Her "flabby" label is there cuz she just doesnt look as well as she used to.  Kids, marriage, schizo, whatever, shes still young and can have that body back.  Weve seen older women on HERE look better than Brittney with a fracture of the wealth.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 10, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Wasn't done by me.


 Who did it then?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 10, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> The story.......
> 
> 
> The Photo......
> ...



Did they have a post insult interview?  Now that I watched the ENTIRE vid...yeah, its sad to see her like that.  She looked like a dime a dozen blond up there.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Who did it then?


Google,She's all over the web. She's probably the most watched on youtube.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Did they have a post insult interview? Now that I watched the ENTIRE vid...yeah, its sad to see her like that. She looked like a dime a dozen blond up there.


I think there's a link, she's getting hammered now.

I can imagine what Leno will say tonight.


----------



## squanto (Sep 10, 2007)

YouTube Video











Discuss.


----------



## squanto (Sep 10, 2007)

YouTube Video











Discuss.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2007)

squanto said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a guy or a girl?


----------



## squanto (Sep 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Is that a guy or a girl?



See video #2 for answer.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2007)

squanto said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What












The















Fuck!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2007)

squanto said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMFG, I think its a dude! Or, its a chick with a man's chest! Who the hell knows?


----------



## squanto (Sep 10, 2007)

All I know is that I'm in love.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2007)

Her performance sucked but I don't really think she looked that bad at all.  yeah, she has more fat than she use to but overall she's carrying her extra weight very well and I could hardly call her fat or flabby.  I agree with Tatyana, the fact that you all call her flabby goes to show why so many women have eating disorders and lack of self confidence.  Women hear these things and then examine themselves and then things get out of control with eating problems.  Don't like a women with low self-confidence, well it's comments from men, like this, that cause it  

See the fact is that you don't even have to say anything to your girl, they pick up your comments about other women.


----------



## squanto (Sep 10, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Her performance sucked but I don't really think she looked that bad at all.  yeah, she has more fat than she use to but overall she's carrying her extra weight very well and I could hardly call her fat or flabby.  I agree with Tatyana, the fact that you all call her flabby goes to show why so many women have eating disorders and lack of self confidence.  Women hear these things and then examine themselves and then things get out of control with eating problems.  Don't like a women with low self-confidence, well it's comments from men, like this, that cause it
> 
> See the fact is that you don't even have to say anything to your girl, they pick up your comments about other women.



Yeah, god forbid men have an opinion about what an attractive woman looks like.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 10, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Her performance sucked but I don't really think she looked that bad at all.  yeah, she has more fat than she use to but overall she's carrying her extra weight very well and I could hardly call her fat or flabby.  I agree with Tatyana, the fact that you all call her flabby goes to show why so many women have eating disorders and lack of self confidence.  Women hear these things and then examine themselves and then things get out of control with eating problems.  *Don't like a women with low self-confidence, well it's comments from men, like this, that cause it *
> 
> See the fact is that you don't even have to say anything to your girl, they pick up your comments about other women.



Let me ask ONE direct question to the bold..

That statement of yours looks like an allegid literal fact that if a girl/woman/female has "low self-confidence" issues, then its cuz of a man/boy/male.  Period.  

My question is...

Is that your conclusion?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 10, 2007)

squanto said:


> Yeah, god forbid men have an opinion about what an attractive woman looks like.



Ill go 1 further and say that Ive heard more women judging women than men judging women on a level that I could only wish to learn.  Its just that mean.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Wow. She looked and performed worse then a some shitty stripper at a no name club.



Her body wasnt awful, by any stretch of affairs.

However, her demeanor, face, and performance were very lacking


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 11, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Her body wasnt awful, by any stretch of affairs.
> 
> However, her demeanor, face, and performance were very lacking



Nah she looked fine.  Don't get me wrong I would fuck her.

but her appearance and performance would be topped by most strippers I have seen perform.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 11, 2007)

She just should have waited.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Her performance sucked but I don't really think she looked that bad at all.  yeah, she has more fat than she use to but overall she's carrying her extra weight very well and I could hardly call her fat or flabby.  I agree with Tatyana, the fact that you all call her flabby goes to show why so many women have eating disorders and lack of self confidence.  Women hear these things and then examine themselves and then things get out of control with eating problems.  Don't like a women with low self-confidence, well it's comments from men, like this, that cause it
> 
> See the fact is that you don't even have to say anything to your girl, they pick up your comments about other women.



It's like I was saying before, part of her claim to fame what her hot, rock-hard, body.  She still seems to be trying to capitalize on it, just look at her outfit, but she doesn't have the goods anymore.

The same goes for her energetic dancing.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's like I was saying before, part of her claim to fame what her hot, rock-hard, body. She still seems to be trying to capitalize on it, just look at her outfit, but she doesn't have the goods anymore.
> 
> The same goes for her energetic dancing.


I agree, everyone wanted to see the young/old Britney and instead got the opposite. *She's only 25*....for christs sakes...she's way too young to be acting over the hill. She should be at peak form.

If she started her career this way I doubt there would be a Britney today.

Look at Elvis, everyone makes fun of his comeback, he was fat, forgot his lines...


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 11, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Nah she looked fine.  Don't get me wrong I would fuck her.
> 
> but her appearance and performance would be topped by most strippers I have seen perform.



Yea but those strippers work extra hard to please you when you're a regular at the club 

Brit wasn't fat at all in the picture, I think she looked fantastic.  That said, I do think you need to not have any extra (read EXTRA) bodyfat when you are wearing a bikini in front of a live crowd and millions of viewers on TV.


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 11, 2007)

squanto said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's kind of cute... I'd hit it


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 11, 2007)

The performance was horrible.  Absolutely no energy.  She looks like she was extremely hung over and afraid to move too fast due to head pain and spinning room (yeah you all know that feeling don't you?)

Her body isn't bad though.  She's still hotter than 95% of the girls you see walking around.  She'd still turn heads at the beach.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 11, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>




Boobs.  A woman can NOT change like that and have her boobs stay the same.  FIX IT!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> She's kind of cute... I'd hit it



ITS A TRAP


----------



## Gordo (Sep 11, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> ITS A TRAP


----------



## Gordo (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Gordo (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Gordo (Sep 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ill go 1 further and say that Ive heard more women judging women than men judging women on a level that I could only wish to learn.  Its just that mean.



I think it's the differences of the sexes in that way. Women size up the competition 9 times out of 10. Guys don't seem to do it at the same level.

(in my opinion of course).


----------



## maniclion (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2007)

Gordo said:


> I think it's the differences of the sexes in that way. Women size up the competition 9 times out of 10. Guys don't seem to do it at the same level.
> 
> (in my opinion of course).



Me do it as much as women do.  We just don't talk about it.  Well, at least not verbally, but the body language is always there.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2007)

Gordo said:


>


----------



## squanto (Sep 11, 2007)

Gordo said:


>



+100 Points


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't get what all the fuss is about. She isn't even that bad looking, especially after having a kid and some problems in the past but i'd bang someone like her over a chick like this ..


----------



## maniclion (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Rubes (Sep 11, 2007)

maniclion said:


>



great now ill never be able to take a shower after weight lifting  at school


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2007)

Rubes said:


> great now ill never be able to take a shower after weight lifting  at school



Sure you will.  You'll just do it with the knowledge that you may get free butt sex, too.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Me do it as much as women do.  We just don't talk about it.  Well, at least not verbally, but the body language is always there.



Meh.  I dont think Men do it as much as women.  You and I might, but men as a whole...I dont see them caring.

Take for instance the bar scene.  A girl walks in that isnt "ugly," but not hot.  You and I might see that shes 'average to above average.'  You know what the rest of the fellas are doing?  Theyre breaking their necks looking at her front, then her behind.

Now lets say we engage them and ask them why they give that much of a shit to twist their bodies just to look.  Of course, theyll say "cuz she looked good" to some sort of nature.  Regardless of what physical flaws we point out, they will say "I dont care.  Its better than what I have right now."

HOWEVER.

The women at the bar will speak up and prolly agree with us.  

And there you have it.

Now we look like a couple of faggots at a local watering hole.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Meh.  I dont think Men do it as much as women.  You and I might, but men as a whole...I dont see them caring.



Guys will judge each other when a woman is around.  Men will start to display dominant (or submissive/dejected) body language to each other while display "interested" body language to the woman.

But yeah, with the exception of metrosexuals (or gays), a guy just isn't going to say "Those jeans make his ass look big" or "That belt doesn't match his boots."


----------



## Rubes (Sep 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Sure you will.  You'll just do it with the knowledge that you may get free butt sex, too.



or i could just go take a shower in the girls locker room we have a couple of girls in that class


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2007)

Rubes said:


> or i could just go take a shower in the girls locker room we have a couple of girls in that class



Then you'd end up in jail, where you will _certainly _get free butt sex.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Then you'd end up in jail, where you will _certainly _get free butt sex.



ok nvm ill just take the risk in the guys locker room dont feel like having bubba make me his buddy


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Guys will judge each other when a woman is around.  Men will start to display dominant (or submissive/dejected) body language to each other while display "interested" body language to the woman.
> 
> *But yeah, with the exception of metrosexuals (or gays), a guy just isn't going to say "Those jeans make his ass look big" or "That belt doesn't match his boots."*



Thats exactly what I am talking about though.  'Vanity pounds' are what Brittney has on her person.  This goes back to the fact that shes a star, but because shes a star, she wouldnt have those!

I however am picky beyond all belief.  I am really trying to get rid of it, but for some reason, I enjoy being a dick.  

Back to my example in my previous post...  I said those guys that twisted their bodies to look at some girl walking in "didnt care" about the flaws you and I would point out, however, they cant disagree.  

None of the people in this thread can deny that she looked thinner before.  Better?  Maybe.  Thats subjective, but I would still fuck her.  But judge her I will!  And guess where I learned how to judge anyone like that....?

A FEMALE!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> But yeah, with the exception of metrosexuals (or gays), a guy just isn't going to say "Those jeans make his ass look big" or "That belt doesn't match his boots."


...didn't you compliment a guy during a fight? DOMS...that's about the funniest thing I've ever read!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...didn't you compliment a guy during a fight? DOMS...that's about the funniest thing I've ever read!



Yes, I did in fact compliment a guy about his shirt during a fight.  But I fall into the metrosexual group.

I found the quote:

"Once, in the middle of a fight with another white guy, as we paused for a second (the fight was long), I blurted out, "That's a nice shirt." I've since decided that, in the middle of fight, I'd keep those opinions to myself."


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> "Once, in the middle of a fight with another white guy, as we paused for a second (the fight was long), I blurted out, "That's a nice shirt." I've since decided that, in the middle of fight, I'd keep those opinions to myself."


Oh, man! Are you serious?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Oh, man! Are you serious?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't beleive I'm going to make an excuse for Brit...but from one of the pics I saw it looks like one of her heels broke...as far as her body goes, she's still hot!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, that could have also been a factor.


----------

